# Does anyone else avoid Gaping Soyface thumbnail videos?



## ital (Jan 22, 2022)

I do. Just on general principle. I'd rather watch something by someone else as opposed to hand over a click to these low T morons doing their best rendition of a pornstarlet earning her daily keep. 

Whats worse is that its all over the place. Not just gaming but science based youtubers as well as other academics. Its endemic. I'm sure if an alien species were to look at us collectively via youtube only they'd think "No doubt about it, they're retarded" and then move in for the kill.

Wait a minute, maybe that already happened and this is a symptom of it?


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 22, 2022)

Are you trying to get clicks?


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2022)

Analysis of billions upon billions of clicks has shown that thumbnails featuring a prominent face with an exaggerated facial expression draws the most clicks/views, therefore in order to draw in viewers, you have to gape (at least until you build up a following)*. Creators who want to appease the mighty algorhithm have to follow the trends it dictates or fade into obscurity. And so we're doomed to this until the trend passes.



*this also applies to porn


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2022)

Anyone who believes soy lowers T shouldn't be taken seriously.
On topic, I literally don't care


----------



## DancingLettuce (Jan 23, 2022)

No, just you.

Seriously, why are you so concerned with other mens' testosterone levels?


----------



## ital (Jan 23, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> Are you trying to get clicks?



Just something I'd noticed had crept out of the gamer side of youtube to more cerebral avenues I frequent. Found it quite surprising as the idea of such folks gurning for a thumbnail is quite ridiculous. And yet they do.



Veho said:


> Analysis of billions upon billions of clicks has shown that thumbnails featuring a prominent face with an exaggerated facial expression draws the most clicks/views, therefore in order to draw in viewers, you have to gape (at least until you build up a following)*. Creators who want to appease the mighty algorhithm have to follow the trends it dictates or fade into obscurity. And so we're doomed to this until the trend passes.
> 
> 
> 
> *this also applies to porn



Yes, it does seem to be a race to the bottom. But like everyones heard in their childhood "If they all jumped off a bridge would you?" This lemming mentality is quite strange and it shows a very corrosive side of the net viz social impact that many would rather not talk about.


The Catboy said:


> Anyone who believes soy lowers T shouldn't be taken seriously.
> On topic, I literally don't care


I never said Soy lowers T but you knew exactly what I meant. The Soyface with the large open mouth is actually a symbol of submission of being lower in the social hierarchy among primates and the Alpha they're deferring to by default has higher testosterone ergo low T Soyface, if you want the drawn out explanation.




DancingLettuce said:


> No, just you.
> 
> Seriously, why are you so concerned with other mens' testosterone levels?



Personally I'm not. Socially the downward trend of T levels and associated factors of masculinity have been on a decline for a while and anyone who is in the business of charting patterns and trends needs to keep up with all aspects and facets of this to continually win. Just another observation. 

What is interesting is that this "Nu Male" phenomenon (and its counterpart of the Masculinized Woman) is seeming to become the defacto standard. This video captures the essence of the observation quite well:



Also amusing how this demograph makes up most of the noise you hear on social media as they're always outraged about something and want someone to do something about it as they tap angirly from behind a screen in their underwear whilst eating Cheetos.


To expand the scope of the thread, we're seeing a whole lot of craziness being normalized and even more interesting is how anyone who has an opinion that differs in any way shape or form is labelled a nasty person and attacked as the baying crowd of social rejects with net connections scream for more. Its quite weird really and hard to miss once you've seen it and it seems to be capturing more minds every day.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2022)

meme culture is cancer.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2022)

ital said:


> I never said Soy lowers T but you knew exactly what I meant. The Soyface with the large open mouth is actually a symbol of submission of being lower in the social hierarchy among primates and the Alpha they're deferring to by default has higher testosterone ergo low T Soyface, if you want the drawn out explanation.


The entire idea of low-T and soy face literally came from debunked claims that soy lowers T. The social hierarchy is also just junk science and there's no such thing as "alphas" or any of the other groups. These are literally just memes that boring people on 4Chan latched onto and made their personality.


----------



## ital (Jan 23, 2022)

I could take this to a whole nother level based entirely on whats in front of me. So much so that it would have you contemplating your existence in all of its forms and implications.

However I'm not going to, feeling so good today! Lets see who else puts together the super obvious pieces and sees what the puzzle reveals.







Back to the thread...


----------



## DancingLettuce (Jan 23, 2022)

The only thing a PJW video captures is click-generating manufactured outrage. It's no different than the many "leftist" journalism sites his audience generally despises. He himself basically had to admit he made the "soyboy" thing up and that "it's just a meme bro" when people pointed out _his_ own products contain soy. Also,


ital said:


> to continually win


...Win what?


----------



## MissingN0pe (Jan 23, 2022)

A faux-intellectual's display of fragile masculinity: The Thread (again)

Welcome to /pol lite


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2022)

People who take the red people are going to have low T, the same goes for people who take the blue pill people. This is because they are estrogen


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 23, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> People who take the red people are going to have low T, the same goes for people who take the blue pill people. This is because they are estrogen


By this time next year, all pills of every colour will be estrogen.

Tho 1% of them will also contain MDMA as a bonus.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> By this time next year, all pills of every colour will be estrogen.
> 
> Tho 1% of them will also contain MDMA as a bonus.


Based and actually red pilled


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2022)

I think it's more about them being man children then anything else.


----------



## DancingLettuce (Jan 23, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> I think it's more about them being man children then anything else.


Who being man-children?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2022)

DancingLettuce said:


> Who being man-children?


The men depicted in said videos, the middle 30 something age male, with a bald head or baldening, trimmed beard, wears glasses, always shown with an excited gaping jaw next to whatever product they are excited about, and are often married but don't have kids. Extremely obsessive over anything marvel, star wars, and nintendo. And always have a huge funko pop collection. I think the whole soyboy part was added after to show them as being effement.

I know several people personally just like that. It is a real sterotype, alot of them used to be hipsters which has fallen out of trend now.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 23, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> I know several people personally just like that. It is a real sterotype, alot of them used to be hipsters which has fallen out of trend now.


Oh shit, is it no longer hip to be a hipster?


----------



## DancingLettuce (Jan 23, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> The men depicted in said videos, the middle 30 something age male, with a bald head or baldening, trimmed beard, wears glasses, always shown with an excited gaping jaw next to whatever product they are excited about, and are often married but don't have kids. Extremely obsessive over anything marvel, star wars, and nintendo. And always have a huge funko pop collection. I think the whole soyboy part was added after to show them as being effement.
> 
> I know several people personally just like that. It is a real sterotype, alot of them used to be hipsters which has fallen out of trend now.


I would think someone being a manchild has more to do with their mental maturity than what decorates their bedroom. Why does having a hobby/collection make a man one? If he is in his 30s and married, he's already most likely achieved full economic stability and independence (and thus can afford maintaining collections like that). There are also plenty of women who are passionate about their hobbies or have geek collections too, and no one ever calls them "manchildren" (I won't say "womenchildren" because that concept doesn't exist; this expectation that adults aren't allowed to have geek hobbies without being seen as immature is a specifically _masculine_ stigma).


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 23, 2022)

I have no clue what most of this thread is. I will not inform myself about it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oh shit, is it no longer hip to be a hipster?


It's hipper than ever! All the fakers have moved on to other trends, only the True Hipsters remain.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 23, 2022)

Is it weird that I had to google to find what kind of thumbnail OP means? And even after doing so, I have to say I have never seen a thumbnail like that on Youtube.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2022)

Couldn't care less about the thumbnail honestly.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 23, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> The men depicted in said videos, the middle 30 something age male, with a bald head or baldening, trimmed beard, wears glasses, always shown with an excited gaping jaw next to whatever product they are excited about, and are often married but don't have kids. Extremely obsessive over anything marvel, star wars, and nintendo. And always have a huge funko pop collection. I think the whole soyboy part was added after to show them as being effement.
> 
> I know several people personally just like that. It is a real sterotype, alot of them used to be hipsters which has fallen out of trend now.


The only thing worse than a person obsessed by all things Disney is a person who is obsessed with people who are obsessed with all things Disney.  In other words, the incels creating these videos are much bigger losers than people who happen to enjoy any given hobby or staple of pop culture.  Can't just let people live their own lives for whatever reason.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> I have no clue what most of this thread is. I will not inform myself about it.


Don’t worry, it’s not important


----------



## Caleck (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't give a flying fuck about being "based and redpilled" or a "soyboy". 

Whenever I find a thumbnail with some middle-aged Gaping Dragon lookin' ass screeching at his Nintendo Switch or shitty funko pops, there's a mathematical certainty that I won't enjoy the content in the video. That's all.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> Analysis of billions upon billions of clicks has shown that thumbnails featuring a prominent face with an exaggerated facial expression draws the most clicks/views, [...]


Sad but true, and most viewers are morons/kids/those on the friend zone, leftovers, and so on.

Stupidity is natural in humans, and they have proved that no designer can create anything stupid-proof, they always find the way to ruin it.

Myself, I just ignore them, they need to do those stupid facial expressions to draw attention at the lack of real talent, the real bad thing is that YT's stupid algorithm tries to populate the main homepage with them, and that shows how interested they are in ads, instead of content of good quality.


----------



## DancingLettuce (Jan 24, 2022)

Vapid, algorithm-exploiting thumbnails are not exclusive to one gender, mind you. Let's not forget the "reply girl" era of YouTube.


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 24, 2022)

This thread is intelligent. Lots of good advice.


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2022)

To add to my previous point. I thought the OP was talking about the "shocked face + text" trend in YouTube thumbnails, and I was commenting on that.  I didn't know he fell for the le soi meme.

On the topic of gaping faces attracting clicks: 


















Oh, and have you seen the "clickbait YT thumbnail remover" plugin? It replaces the thumbnails that YouTube gives you with a screenshot from the video:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/clickbait-remover-for-youtube/


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 24, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> I have no clue what most of this thread is. I will not inform myself about it.


Basically the myth that low testosterone levels correlates to a lower sperm count wich can be seen as less manly, also the belief that substances like soy can cause testosterone levels to lower which as mentioned above is seen as less masculine, hence why soy boy is used as an insult.

This is not true by the way, no official authority has ever proven this link and as far as I recall it all stemed thanks to a paper from the 90s that said high consumption of soy MAY lower T levels IN SHEEP.

Hbomberguy made an exelent video explaining all this although I can't link it right now, just search "hbomb soy boy" on youtube,


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 25, 2022)

ital said:


> Just something I'd noticed had crept out of the gamer side of youtube to more cerebral avenues I frequent. Found it quite surprising as the idea of such folks gurning for a thumbnail is quite ridiculous. And yet they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>posts PJW
Argument void.

Anyway, I tend to avoid them too because I think it looks ridiculous. With the only exception being Linus Tech Tips.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 25, 2022)

/looks up definition of "soyface"

...I don't get it.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jan 25, 2022)

DancingLettuce said:


> No, just you.
> 
> Seriously, why are you so concerned with other mens' testosterone levels?


Think of it this way, if a group of psychopaths were to come after you for whatever reason, who would you rather have backing you up? A man-bitch in a dress that would run away like a lady in the sight of danger or Rambo?


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 25, 2022)

Know your audience. This isn't DSOG.


----------



## Viri (Jan 25, 2022)

Click bait thumb nails are annoying, but sadly, they actually do help out a lot with views.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Think of it this way, if a group of psychopaths were to come after you for whatever reason, who would you rather have backing you up? A man-bitch in a dress that would run away like a lady in the sight of danger or Rambo?


Why not a large strong woman? Or a bulk dude in a dress? What about a bodybuilder trans woman? Why not a group of friends? How can I trust the "Rambo" isn't going to be the one who runs away? Why would I even be in this position in the first place? Seriously, what even is your example?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 25, 2022)

I like to read video titles instead.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jan 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Why not a large strong woman? Or a bulk dude in a dress? What about a bodybuilder trans woman? Why not a group of friends? How can I trust the "Rambo" isn't going to be the one who runs away? Why would I even be in this position in the first place? Seriously, what even is your example?


I could say the same to your "examples". Large strong woman reminds me of that one chick in Shock Troopers, and bulk dude in a dress reminds me of Joseph Joestar from JJBA part 2, but we neither live in video game land or anime/manga land unfortunately, this is reality.


----------



## lamb-duh (Jan 25, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Think of it this way, if a group of psychopaths were to come after you for whatever reason, who would you rather have backing you up? A man-bitch in a dress that would run away like a lady in the sight of danger or Rambo?


I want the man-bitch in a dress. I don't trust Rambo to give me after care.


----------



## ital (Jan 28, 2022)

Pacheko17 said:


> >posts PJW
> Argument void.
> 
> Anyway, I tend to avoid them too because I think it looks ridiculous. With the only exception being Linus Tech Tips.


"Controversial opinions" 

Don't know who PJW is but that video really did nail it in this respect as you can't disagree with any of the points raised.  A well informed opinion takes heed of all angles and arguments, especially those he doesn't agree with.

Also its quite surprising that GBATemp is so Soy, or at the least has Soylent tendencies. Must be a (de)generation thing as passive aggression seems to be the new aggressive aggression for those of you not raised in the hyper-masculine 80s.



subcon959 said:


> Know your audience. This isn't DSOG.



The Danish Society of Obstetrics and Gynaecology? Either way there are enough cnuts on here so it is what it is.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 29, 2022)

ital said:


> The Danish Society of Obstetrics and Gynaecology? Either way there are enough cnuts on here so it is what it is.


That sounds like a fun club, but no, it's the Dark Side of Gaming. A site that has gaming news articles but the comments section reads like an IRC channel from 1999.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> Oh, and have you seen the "clickbait YT thumbnail remover" plugin? It replaces the thumbnails that YouTube gives you with a screenshot from the video:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/clickbait-remover-for-youtube/


Gonna be pretty useful, thank you.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> I could say the same to your "examples". Large strong woman reminds me of that one chick in Shock Troopers, and bulk dude in a dress reminds me of Joseph Joestar from JJBA part 2, but we neither live in video game land or anime/manga land unfortunately, this is reality.


And in reality it’s extremely unlikely to have a “group of psychopaths” coming after you randomly.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> And in reality it’s extremely unlikely to have a “group of psychopaths” coming after you randomly.


You probably didn't grow up in Moss Side.

Sometimes I wonder how I made it to adulthood.


----------



## Burorī (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2022)

Burorī said:


> View attachment 295747


I am glad my ass made it in there


subcon959 said:


> You probably didn't grow up in Moss Side.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how I made it to adulthood.


Not saying impossible, just unlikely for most people. I've been stalked and had psychopaths go after for being openly trans, so I understand that this can happen. But it's not normally a regular thing to happen to most people, unless they happen to be part of a minority group in certain locations, like being trans in a deeply Conservative town.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> be part of a minority group in certain locations, like being trans in a deeply Conservative town.


I have a feeling this is a common situation for a lot of people, sadly.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2022)

No, the videos I skip start with a robotic female voice-over, when the person could have just talked in the video instead.


----------



## ital (Jan 29, 2022)

Jayro said:


> No, the videos I skip start with a robotic female voice-over, when the person could have just talked in the video instead.



Thankfully they've fell by the wayside - at least where I browse - as there was a scourge of them popping up and they were almost as bad as the Sultans of Soy doing what they do best. 

Youtube in general really feels like it fallen off. Content creators constantly pad videos out, the like begging is irritating and people are pressured to upload when they really don't have anything to say because they need to keep their subs. The stay at home mandate really made it so obvious. There is also an entire echo chamber effect going on in so many niches as well that it makes you wonder if they're mainly NPCs reading from the same script. 

Funny how the algo makes people dance like monkeys for the money.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I have a feeling this is a common situation for a lot of people, sadly.


It sadly is. Bigotry tends to be one of the leading problems for minorities.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2022)

ital said:


> Thankfully they've fell by the wayside - at least where I browse - as there was a scourge of them popping up and they were almost as bad as the Sultans of Soy doing what they do best.
> 
> Youtube in general really feels like it fallen off. Content creators constantly pad videos out, the like begging is irritating and people are pressured to upload when they really don't have anything to say because they need to keep their subs. The stay at home mandate really made it so obvious. There is also an entire echo chamber effect going on in so many niches as well that it makes you wonder if they're mainly NPCs reading from the same script.
> 
> Funny how the algo makes people dance like monkeys for the money.


Yep. When you become a content creator for money, you sell your soul to the devil to keep the cash coming it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Yep. When you become a content creator for money, you sell your soul to the devil to keep the cash coming it.


I am literally Satan's mouthpiece, can confirm this.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2022)

anyone remember when people just called things stupid without attaching some unfunny ass meme to it?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 30, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> anyone remember when people just called things stupid without attaching some unfunny ass meme to it?


Yeah... Pre-9/11 America was lit.


----------



## ital (Jan 30, 2022)

Pre internet life really was something else. If you know, you know.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 6, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> anyone remember when people just called things stupid without attaching some unfunny ass meme to it?


People still do, meme or no meme.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 6, 2022)

No, I don't watch that sort of crap and if I do come across, I give it a dislike.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 6, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Yep. When you become a content creator for money, you sell your soul to the devil to keep the cash coming it.


Until the viewers get tired of that shif and it backfires.

H3H3 used to make great videos, now it's shit. iDubz has become rather pathetic too.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The only thing worse than a person obsessed by all things Disney is a person who is obsessed with people who are obsessed with all things Disney.  In other words, the incels creating these videos are much bigger losers than people who happen to enjoy any given hobby or staple of pop culture.  Can't just let people live their own lives for whatever reason.


what about a person obessed with a person obessed with a person obessed with all thing disney


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 6, 2022)

Those thumbnils seem to be generally associated with clickbait and I avoid clickbait as a general rule, just to stick it to the people who abuse it.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 7, 2022)

ital said:


> "Controversial opinions"
> 
> Don't know who PJW is but that video really did nail it in this respect as you can't disagree with any of the points raised.  A well informed opinion takes heed of all angles and arguments, especially those he doesn't agree with.
> 
> ...



Do you know me? Yeah, I really think you don't.
I also hate all this new-age shit, but it's not just because someone isn't a hardline 4channer like you that they are a "soyboy".

I don't take PJW seriously because he's an alt-right piece of shit that's spread misinformation and fear to further his political agenda.
Go back to /pol/ mate.

And "Controversial opinions guy" because I've gotten warnings from staff for being more of a dumbass than you, but luckily, I've turned around and stopped seeing the world through stupid extremist lenses.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 7, 2022)

ital said:


> for those of you not raised in the hyper-masculine 80s.


"Hyper-masculine" 80s be like:


----------



## ZeroFX (Feb 7, 2022)

sneed


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "Hyper-masculine" 80s be like:
> 
> View attachment 297015


Don't worry, Annie balanced it out with some masculinity


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 7, 2022)

im a cringe connoisseur, i like to see what this one brings to the table.


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "Hyper-masculine" 80s be like:
> 
> View attachment 297015





hippy dave said:


> Don't worry, Annie balanced it out with some masculinity
> View attachment 297106




The 80s were wild.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> The 80s were wild.


And boomers act surprised that the generation that grew up with this ^ is shitting all over the gender binary


----------



## idontgetit (Feb 8, 2022)

DancingLettuce said:


> No, just you.
> 
> Seriously, why are you so concerned with other mens' testosterone levels?


Society has been feminized. Children can't even keep score during little league baseball games because of emotions. Its not even about artistic expression anymore.

Soy undoubtedly causes your body to produce more estrogen. It may not lower T. But it can affect your hormones. 

If you're lifting weights and trying to build muscle. To look and fill out like a man. You would want foods that increase your male hormone, testosterone. Not your female hormone, estrogen.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> I do. Just on general principle. I'd rather watch something by someone else as opposed to hand over a click to these low T morons doing their best rendition of a pornstarlet earning her daily keep.
> 
> Whats worse is that its all over the place. Not just gaming but science based youtubers as well as other academics. Its endemic. I'm sure if an alien species were to look at us collectively via youtube only they'd think "No doubt about it, they're retarded" and then move in for the kill.
> 
> Wait a minute, maybe that already happened and this is a symptom of it?


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> And boomers act surprised that the generation that grew up with this ^ is shitting all over the gender binary


Regular people weren't walking around like that and thought they were weirdos doing it for exposure (which they were). "Popular culture" is seeded from celebs since ancient times when people copied royalty. What you see now with numale feminists and masculine blue haired girls was given its inception in the 80s as part of the social engineering we see. In the 80s having plastic surgery was weird, now everyone does it. Its how things get normalized. The 90s metrosexual wave was another top down filtered into society thing and all have the same aim of making men less manly ie test deficient.

Some people see whats going on. Others don't and feel some kind of way about it when its pointed out as they subconsciously get it but don't want to admit it.

The Soyface thumbnail is a symptom and the cause (and its reason for creation/agenda) are what people should be thinking about instead of entertaining themselves to death.



idontgetit said:


> Society has been feminized. Children can't even keep score during little league baseball games because of emotions. Its not even about artistic expression anymore.
> 
> Soy undoubtedly causes your body to produce more estrogen. It may not lower T. But it can affect your hormones.
> 
> If you're lifting weights and trying to build muscle. To look and fill out like a man. You would want foods that increase your male hormone, testosterone. Not your female hormone, estrogen.



They don't want to know about xenoestrogens in their food supply, endocrine mimickers and the continuing feminization of men purely due to their lack of test in the first place. Don't miss what you've never had, like an aggressive intellect as it goes way beyond muscles as that is just part of the hormone thing. Instead they've got passive aggression (a feminine trait due to a reluctance to saying what you feel and possibly getting punched in the face), memes and a Nintendo Switch they can clutch along with a pocket pussy (amusingly chock filled with yet more hormone disruptors) and plastic wrapped, microwaved food washed down with some energy drinks. USA! USA!


The Soy term is just a catch all really to describe this new class and not fully indicative of the entire issue but those who can see the overall agenda to ensure men are weak and thus unable to resist the coming tyranny dressed as liberty because the women will go along with whatever keeps them looked after.


You evidently get the play but these goofies in here that are all up in their feelings, spamming memes and evidently reacting emotionally without even considering the broader topic at hand verify the theory by their very existence. The social system they came up in with "everyones a winner" and the perpetual tamping down of aggression, being schooled my mainly female teachers all the way through and an almost total lack of visible masculinity anywhere creates this pole switching effect so women shift in accordance but only on a mental level as they have different internal structures when push comes to shove and thus won't push back.

The internet as a whole was like Revenge of the Nerds and it gave them a way to equal the playing field in that sense because the old school truth of those with physical prowess prevailing, possibly bullying them and fucking the prom queen still burns in their collective memory. Hence SJWs and all that buts thats another topic even though its another symptom.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> Regular people weren't walking around like that and thought they were weirdos doing it for exposure (which they were). "Popular culture" is seeded from celebs since ancient times when people copied royalty. What you see now with numale feminists and masculine blue haired girls was given its inception in the 80s as part of the social engineering we see. In the 80s having plastic surgery was weird, now everyone does it. Its how things get normalized. The 90s metrosexual wave was another top down filtered into society thing and all have the same aim of making men less manly ie test deficient.
> 
> Some people see whats going on. Others don't and feel some kind of way about it when its pointed out as they subconsciously get it but don't want to admit it.
> 
> ...


In case the laugh react to your comment wasn't enough, I just want you to know that I'm laughing at you.


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> In case the laugh react to your comment wasn't enough, I just want you to know that I'm laughing at you.



Lik3d bec0z I cr! evErytyMe

_*wipes soy out of eyes*_


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> Lik3d bec0z I cr! evErytyMe
> 
> _*wipes soy out of eyes*_


Thank god there are still truly manly men like you who have enough testosterone to be unlikeable dickheads to everyone for no reason.


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

Calling it how it is = unlikable dickhead in your world view, eh? Speaks volumes. I don't really have to say anything else, you lot just keep on proving the theory again and again by your reactions and general lack of insight.

Back in the days we'd call that a discussion but obvious the numale thing is to hold hands and sing kumbaya because "everyone is a winner" just for turning up aka the system in full effect as you repeat what you're told to say because its nice and inclusive. Even if detached from the facts as they stand.

I'd be willing to bet that if you take any one of the whiners, overly emotional responders and knee jerk reactors in this thread and put em on a cycle of test to bring their hormone levels back to what they were as standard 40 years ago in the male population they'd get it in an instant. It would all seem so obvious.








Enjoy your soy!


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> Calling it how it is = unlikable dickhead in your world view, eh? Speaks volumes. I don't really have to say anything else, you lot just keep on proving the theory again and again by your reactions and general lack of insight.
> 
> Back in the days we'd call that a discussion but obvious the numale thing is to hold hands and sing kumbaya because "everyone is a winner" just for turning up aka the system in full effect as you repeat what you're told to say because its nice and inclusive. Even if detached from the facts as they stand.
> 
> ...


You've had your testosterone levels tested then right, and you're happy to share the results of course?


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You've had your testosterone levels tested then right, and you're happy to share the results of course?



Based on your responses you should be more concerned about yours than mine, old bean. 

Lets take it to another level if you want to go there:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/physically-are-you.607428/


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> Based on your responses you should be more concerned about yours than mine, old bean.


So that's a no then.

You've just decided that ranting obsessively about testosterone levels is a personality trait.

It's totally going to make you successful with women, that's for sure. Good luck have fun.


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> So that's a no then.
> 
> You've just decided that ranting obsessively about testosterone levels is a personality trait.
> 
> It's totally going to make you successful with women, that's for sure. Good luck have fun.



Look at the difference in our demeanor, responses and general vibe in this thread in regards to the topic. Its obvious who is where on the testosterone scale hence my reply. 

I haven't had my levels checked because I don't need to as I know how to optimize my hormones. I maintain muscle mass easily, don't store fat deposits in my waist or have a bloated puffy face with no visible bone structure due to excess water being retained because of Estrogen dominance. And yes, women notice the higher test levels and spot it instinctively and react accordingly:

https://www.livescience.com/28812-women-prefer-smell-of-manly-guys.html

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2008-09-testosterone-dictate.html

But I'm sure you already knew that based on experience, right? Feel free to vote in the poll I linked as your contribution is appreciated.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> Look at the difference in our demeanor, responses and general vibe in this thread in regards to the topic.


Yes, I already said your general vibe is that of an unlikeable dickhead.

Unfortunately you forgot to post a link showing that women are more attracted to men who have a weird obsession with other men's hormone levels and bodies, and won't stop ranting about them even when it brings them nothing but mockery.

How about I ask my wife for her opinion about it, and you ask your wife/partner for hers, and we report back and compare notes?


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yes, I already said your general vibe is that of an unlikeable dickhead.



In general a propensity for being more antagonistic, more violent and more lustful are standard hallmarks of the psychological expression of testosterone and its effects on aggressive expression as embodied by the antagonism - agreeableness divide in women and men based on their hormone levels.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4649825/

The latter is due to Estrogen dominance and its effects on behavior. Or as I said in a clear and direct fashion earlier:



ital said:


> Based on your responses you should be more concerned about yours than mine, old bean.



But you then wanted to act quite feminine and "talk about it" whilst clicking smiley buttons to get your emotions out there. The attempted use of social shaming tactics and obfuscation amused me greatly as they are also feminine trait and prove (once again) what I stated clearly and directly before:



ital said:


> You evidently get the play but these goofies in here that are all up in their feelings, spamming memes and evidently reacting emotionally without even considering the broader topic at hand verify the theory by their very existence.



I really don't think there is anything else to say here as I've illustrated my point perfectly. You've reacted predictably, again and again in a way that belies the cause of your emotional reaction to my tone, this thread and its content and therefore verified my theory beautifully, so thank you for your participation.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> In general a propensity for being more antagonistic, more violent and more lustful are standard hallmarks of the psychological expression of testosterone and its effects on aggressive expression as embodied by the antagonism - agreeableness divide in women and men based on their hormone levels.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4649825/
> 
> ...


Ok I'm the one acting feminine by "talking about it" while you rant paragraph after paragraph. Fantastic job proving your point.

Genuine advice, try to be less of a dickhead if you want real life girls to actually like you.

Edit: ok I'm a realist and I acknowledge that quite a lot of real life girls do like dickheads. So at least try to be a dickhead in an interesting way and leave this weird obsession of yours behind, it's not gonna get you anything but pity and mockery.


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Ok I'm the one acting feminine by "talking about it" while you rant paragraph after paragraph. Fantastic job proving your point.
> 
> Genuine advice, try to be less of a dickhead if you want real life girls to actually like you.



I bring logic, facts and references to the discussion to assist you see clearly as I can see your true state. There isn't any emotional ranting in there at all as illustrated when you contrast your responses to mine.

Everything I've said to you in reply since:



ital said:


> Based on your responses you should be more concerned about yours than mine, old bean.



has been proving my point, repeatedly, because of your need to be emotional instead of logical as I've just expounded that sentence into multiple paragraphs hoping you eventually get it.

The facts as they stand are if you use the links provided to get some insight then reread the thread, my predictions of your behavior/state, your resulting compliance and the replies you'll see clearly whats what. Better yet ask your wife or another woman entirely who doesn't know who is who to read the exchange and you may be surprised at what you learn from their reaction.

Girls like the head of dicks as well as all of the rest and who its attached to. That was covered in a previous study I linked but you obviously didn't read nor have the experience to relate as hippies weren't known for being the most dominant types, now were they? Long hair, equality and peace eh? I think we've found the progenitor of the 80s gender fluidity so at least it wasn't a total waste.

BTW - Want to know how you're in a feminine state? You'll be ruminating on this thread and I what I said later in the day. Possibly complaining about it and "his inconsiderate brutish behavior" to your wife as you try (and fail) to resist the temptation to get the last word in.

Watch and see another prediction will be fulfilled therefore (once again) proving my hypothesis so thanks again for participating so honestly. I genuinely appreciate that as do the others who will read and learn from this exchange and its implications.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> I bring logic, facts and references to the discussion to assist you see clearly as I can see your true state. There isn't any emotional ranting in there at all as illustrated when you contrast your responses to mine.
> 
> Everything I've said to you in reply since:
> 
> ...


Girls like you then, right? You're successful in romantic relationships? You totally "accidentally" "forgot" to reveal that when I hinted at it earlier, so I'm not giving you that out this time.


----------



## ital (Feb 8, 2022)

You know that women "hint" whilst men are direct with their questions, don't you? You just keep falling into the feminine nature traps so constantly and naturally whilst proving the theory repeatedly. Here you couldn't even wait five minutes to get all up in your feels again, ignore the logic presented and whip out some more deflection. I'm guessing but your wife wears the pants, yes? Always give in to her demands to keep the peace?

Girls really like me. I mean, what is there not to like? 

Dave, stop smoking weed. Seriously. Get off the internet and hit the gym for a bit, normalize your hormones (ask me how if you wish) and then you'll see exactly what I mean because I don't argue with women and this entire exchange feels exactly like that so just like that I withdraw my attention until she (or in this case you) learns to act right because that is the only way you can train a woman in whats acceptable behavior and what isn't as they don't respond to a logical reasoned insight due to their perpetually shifting internal state.

Most men don't know this as they lack the experience, insight and awareness of both themselves and the wonderfully chaotic nature of the feminine thats driven by emotion (instead of logic) and thats why its so easy to see it present and correct in yourself and your replies. Where it shouldn't be the dominant drive if you're a man in the true sense of the word as we aren't naturally wired that way. But then the Soyface gape says things are changing...

Anyone reading this exchange can see quite clearly who is masculine and direct (or a disagreeable dickhead in your parlance) vs asking a question, ignoring the reply, asking another question, ignoring the reply purely to prolong an argument in order to vent emotions whilst not listening to whats said with an overaraching desire to be right and have the last word. Its how women are when they're caught up in an emotional maelstrom and seeming you are as well based on this and seeing as I'm not and don't want to have sex with you whats the point in continuing this waste of my time, intellect and general awesomeness? 

If you were going to get it you would have 10 posts ago. On the upside someone else reading this exchange will and will make that shift in their life as you've helped to illustrate my point so well along with demonstrating a total lack of insight in the process so at least there is an upside.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

ital said:


> You know that women "hint" whilst men are direct with their questions, don't you? You just keep falling into the feminine nature traps so constantly and naturally whilst proving the theory repeatedly. Here you couldn't even wait five minutes to get all up in your feels again, ignore the logic presented and whip out some more deflection. I'm guessing but your wife wears the pants, yes? Always give in to her demands to keep the peace?
> 
> Girls really like me. I mean, what is there not to like?
> 
> ...


Sure thing buddy. Nice rant.


----------

